
Chromium Notes: Moonlight vs IcedTea - mattyb
http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2011/01/plugin-conflict.html
======
mdaniel
What a fascinating entry. I absolutely would not want to debug over IRC, and
definitely not using gdb. That is some mad skills.

Up one level, BTW, is a discussion about his 20% project at Google working
with (or against) clang. Also insightful reading.

------
js2
For RockMelt (Chromium based), plugins account for 38% of our crashes under
Windows and 24% under Mac OS X. Looks like Firefox is similarly afflicted:

<https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/products/Firefox>

------
ericmsimons
Somewhat unrelated questions: Anyone know when Moonlight will support Netflix
(if ever)?

~~~
smhinsey
I don't have any insider info, but just from having followed Miguel's blog for
awhile, my impression is that the Netflix stuff is more related to DRM than
anything about Moonlight/Silverlight. I believe it boils down to there not
being a PlaysForSure (or whatever their DRM is called, hard to keep them all
straight they are so similar) implementation available to them, particularly
on non-Windows platforms.

~~~
mdaniel
While I don't have any intelligent thing to say about Moonlight and Netflix, I
did want to point out that Netflix streams to a ton of disparate hardware (and
OSes, including "normal" ones such as OSX). Thus, I get the impression this is
a legal problem more than a technical one.

~~~
pmjordan
FWIW, Microsoft provides a Silverlight runtime for OSX[1]; for embedded
streaming I assume they hand out crypto certificates on a case-by-case basis.
So yeah, pretty sure it's a legal thing.

[1] although being located outside the US, I can only _assume_ that this is
what is used.

